# [samba] Nie mogę wykonywać plików

## Bialy

Witam.

Jak w temacie. Jak wrzucę na udział np. mp3 to nie mogę jej odtworzyć bezpośrednio z udziału.

Wrzucanie jak i kasowanie plików działa.

Mój konfig samby:

```
[global]

    max disk size = 204800

    log file = /var/log/samba/%I.log

    dont descend = /dev,/proc,/root,/stand,/bin,/dist,/etc,/lkm,/mnt,/sbin,/sys,/usr

    read raw = yes

    write raw = yes

    max log size = 50

    socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

    getwd cache = yes

    write cache size = 65536

    netbios name = samba

    debug level = 2

    debug timestamp = no

    timestamp logs = yes

    bind interfaces only = yes

    interfaces = lo ath0

    hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.0/25

    hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

    preserve case = yes

    short preserve case = yes

    hide dot files = yes

    security = user

    guest ok = no

    browseable = yes

    create mode = 0770

    dos file times = yes

    workgroup = workgroup

    dead time = 15

    keep alive = 15

    max open files = 50

    domain master = yes

    local master = yes

    preferred master = yes

    wins support = yes

    os level = 64

    encrypt passwords = yes

    null passwords = false

    server string = samba %v

    vfs object = vscan-clamav

    vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[dane]

    path = /home/samba

    read only = no

    guest ok = no

    volume = users

    comment = dane

    browseable = yes

    create mode = 0777

    directory mode = 0777

    write list = @users

    oplocks = yes

    level2 oplocks = yes

    hosts allow = 192.168.1.0/25

    writable = yes

```

----------

